# Chameleon twitching HELP!!!!1



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

hey my female veiled chamelon for soe reason has just all of a sudden started twitching, when i look cloasely at her arm i can see the muscles in her arm twitching and not stoping, could this be mdb as i dust her food once a week and d3 once a month, also shes not really eating either. also she is twithcing in other bodyparts

please anyone help ????


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

anyone


----------



## MuJi (Aug 20, 2008)

this can b a sign of mbd (there r many different types) how old is she? had she layed recently? what lighting arrangement do u use? what r u supplimenting once a week?


----------



## itwas (Jan 10, 2011)

Can you give a full run down of your set up, including vivarium type, lighting, temps, humidity, feeders, suppliments etc. the more info provided the more help members may be. 

It could be MBD or a URI or may just be something simple like she has been resting on that arm.


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

dont know the temps but she sits under her heat lamp so i doubt its that also she is close to her uv light, could she be too close, she is generally around 4 inches away from it wehn basking

i calcium dust about 2 crickets every week with calci-pure and once a month with d3 calcium

she has no ther signs of mdb like bent crest or anything, she has never lain and is about a year old


----------



## itwas (Jan 10, 2011)

are you not monitoring your temps? you really should. how long have you had the cham?


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

you calcium dust 2 crickets per week? sounds like it could be MBD to me. you should be dusting with calcium everyday, with D3 twice monthly and multivit twice monthly also. You seriously need to check your temps regularly. 

How old is your Chameleon? What UV source do you use? Have you changed it recently? What are you using for heat source, wattage etc? How much and often do you feed, and what are you feeding? What are your misting schedules? Any pics might also help. Have you noticed any of the signs of MBD such as weakness, malformed bones?

Please try to answer the above and ill help all i can.


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

she has no signs of other mdb such as bent crest weak jaw or anything, last time i checked her temps they were around 80-85 i just recently took the gauge thing out recently as i was moving it and havnt but it back in, i mist her cage everyday, she is around a year old iv had her for about 9 months now.
i use an exo terra florescent uv tube i have had it for 9 months, this may be a reason as i read you have to replace them every 8 month or so
i use an exo terra spot lamp the smallest i think its 75 watt

i think its due to too little calcium dusting myself now as someone said i should dust eveyday, its my fault but i was under the impression once a weak for normal calcium and once a month for D3.

now she has trouble lifting her arms but she gets there. her muscles are rippling in her arms and legs, it looks painful but she not freaking out, will she survive this ordeal and will her arms and legs stop twitching eventually

switched to large balck crickets now, there not mega large, the store owner has no idead, sometimes i buy them small and sometimes there a decent size but still have the label large, i usually give her about 3 a day, i cut down because she was quite fat, she didnt eat yesterday, this was when i noticed her arms twitching but now shes drinking alot, i have just mixed some calcium with water there and sparayed her cage and shes drinking it 

how do i get her back to normal, more calcium?


----------



## FrankSpencer (Apr 7, 2009)

just a thought....is she going to the bottom of her cage? you mention getting fat and not eating.....
Does she have any potted plant pots in the cage? If so, does she go to the soil in the pot?
Does she have any swelling around her ' ankles ' or other joints?


----------



## itwas (Jan 10, 2011)

I honestly think a vet visit is in order, board members can offer advice but a Vet will be able to confirm if its mbd or something else and then offer the right treatment.


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

hey, when i said shes fat i meant she was fat, and i toned down her food, it has been confirmed on hear that i was feeding her too much but i was because of other easons like she was too small and skinny when bought, and i dont have anylive plants, im currently buying stuff for her new bigger cage

im goin to buy a halogen solar glow lmap tommorow, alsi ill keep spraying her cage as today she has drank alot of water off her cage walls and decor and i put calcium in the water

i dont think shes going too lay, shes showing a nice freen colour and is at the top of her cage


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

got up today, she seems better she still has a bit of muscle twitching in one of her arms but her other arm and legs seem to be ok now, she can lift her arms now aswell, dont know about the twitching one tho, shes drinking alot of water now adn yesterday when i put calcium in it


----------

